# Walnut crotch wood bowls!



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I spun some walnut crotch wood bowls, I think they are awsome! Tell me what you think! The first 5 are of the first bowl. The next one had a surprise for me when I cut her open. This wood was so easy to turn! It was beautiful! The second ones shape is kind of bland but the grain makes up for it. I was worried I was going to cut the spalting off so I left it and the shape really shows it all off.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Those look good. Really like the second one.


----------



## d.frana (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice work with some beautiful wood.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice turnings agree like the 2nd one


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

bigcouger said:


> Nice turnings agree like the 2nd one


Thank you. I love the second although the shape is kind of bland. Here you told
Me to try different shapes well I did. I love it! What do you think?


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I see that your shapes are progressing nicely. I like that the lip is sort of ogee shaped. real nice job on all of them. I'm sure your adrenalin is flowing now with ideas


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

guglipm63 said:


> I see that your shapes are progressing nicely. I like that the lip is sort of ogee shaped. real nice job on all of them. I'm sure your adrenalin is flowing now with ideas


Thank you! This is another peice of crotch I like the top on it. I also loved turning the 3 tired top. Thank you for your words I did some googling and thought I would try some different tops I love it!


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

jjboozel said:


> Thank you! This is another peice of crotch I like the top on it. I also loved turning the 3 tired top. Thank you for your words I did some googling and thought I would try some different tops I love it!


Sorry about the HORRIBLE quality didnt know it was that bad. Camera lens must of had walnut dust on it hahaha ill get better ones. That one is so heavy!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

If you make the base of your bowl where the crotch opens up you will be able to capture the flame


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

guglipm63 said:


> If you make the base of your bowl where the crotch opens up you will be able to capture the flame


How would I do that? How should I center it? Will I be Abel to make bowls out of it?


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

jjboozel said:


> How would I do that?
> cut the log at the point where the two branches come together
> How should I center it?
> basically it will look more like an oval at this point, I pick where the best point to use as a center, and trim off the oval excess
> ...


I hope that helps


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Nice work*

Nice job on the bowls Could you fills us in on what you are using for a finish, did the pieces get a chance to dry before the finish etc. Also looks like you are getting better at your wall thickness. Keep up the good work..

Jerry


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> Nice job on the bowls Could you fills us in on what you are using for a finish, did the pieces get a chance to dry before the finish etc. Also looks like you are getting better at your wall thickness. Keep up the good work..
> 
> Jerry


Thank you! And yup sure can 2 simple words Danish Oil. No due to time constraints I can't let them dry before finishing so what I do is oil every 20 minutes buff it out. When I leave the next class continues it for me as I do there's. we normally go until the bowl holds a nice shine. General rule of thumb for verry green wood is 2 weeks. What he try to do is push the water out of the wood and fill the cells with oil. It's worked for me so far. I would like to try epoxy and some point, another thing we do is spray high gloss Polly after oiling I've never done it though. What's your methods?


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

They all look wonderful. They have great shapes and wild patterns on gorgeous woods. The finish is beautiful as well. Great job! Looking forward to more of them.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

MagGeorge said:


> They all look wonderful. They have great shapes and wild patterns on gorgeous woods. The finish is beautiful as well. Great job! Looking forward to more of them.


Thank you verry much! I love the grain in them. Today is the last day I have to turn until next year. Speed turning is going to occur going to try to do 2 bowls in an hour and a half!!!


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

I made a few walnut bowls almost identical. Looks nice. Here are pix:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

jgilfor said:


> I made a few walnut bowls almost identical. Looks nice. Here are pix:


Wow they do! How did you do that art on the top??? That's beautiful!


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry. I meant that YOURS look nice, not mine. I realize that, in my effort to post quickly, my post seems a bit self-congratulatory. Not my intention.

The texturing was done with the Sorby Texturing tool. Very cool tool! Gotta practice a bit to see what sorts of designs you get with which angles, and you need to baby it a bit to keep things neat; but it can produce some good results.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

jgilfor said:


> Sorry. I meant that YOURS look nice, not mine. I realize that, in my effort to post quickly, my post seems a bit self-congratulatory. Not my intention.
> 
> The texturing was done with the Sorby Texturing tool. Very cool tool! Gotta practice a bit to see what sorts of designs you get with which angles, and you need to baby it a bit to keep things neat; but it can produce some good results.


Not at all! I understood it completely! I ment they look alot alike. Your are beautiful I also tried to put that in there. That sounds really cool. It adds a beautiful texture to it! Where could I potentially get one?


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice work great shape.


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't remember if I got mine at Amazon.com or from one of the other online markets. Just so you don't get sucked in: Sorby sells two versions of this tool. One is the tool with a single "texturing" cutter. The other is a set that includes the tool, texturer, and several other cutters for chasing threads.

You don't need to pay for the other cutters. First of all, in my opinion, they aren't needed for simply adding different artistic emberllishments to you turnings; and, second, you can always purchase the cutters ala carte if you want them later.

I toyed with getting the Wagner tool first, but realized that this one is more flexible. The Wagner tool only works on flat or convex surfaces. The Sorby tool has no such limitations. Also, you get very different results depending upon the angle that the tool is presented, direction of rotation, and speed.

I believe that it cost around $50. I've seen homemade versions online as well. Search on "woodturning texture tool".


----------

